# Ford 420 Industrial - 3pt hitch repair question



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, My name is Jim. I'm from western lower peninsula Michigan. I'm looking at buying a Ford 420 Industrial tractor for $4000. The seller tells me that it is in great shape except that the 3 point hitch goes up VERY slow. He thought it might need a new pump. He says it is located under the seat can be replaced. I'm not much of a mechanic. I was hoping that someone could tell me if that is the likely issue with the slow 3 pt. hitch, and roughly how much it might cost to have a tractor mechanic fix it. Thanks for any help you can give me.
Jim


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ljimcross,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Does this Ford 420 industrial tractor have a loader and/or a backhoe attached to it? Or is it just a basic tractor?

The price of a tractor varies, depending upon location. The price off $4K seems high considering lift problems. Check prices at tractorhouse.com. I would not buy a tractor with a known hydraulic problem, without a substantial discount in price. The problem is that you don't know if its the pump or something down under the lift cover. 

You cannot afford to "throw parts at it" because the parts are very expensive. For example, a rebuilt hydraulic pump (see attached diagram) is listed at $513 at Messick's. Plus labor and miscellaneous parts to install it. 

The pump should be pressure tested first to determine if it's OK. 

If the problem requires removing the lift cover for a complete rebuild, I would estimate $1000+ to fix it.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for the quick reply and the useful advice. I looked on tractor house, and the only one in our region listed (it's in Ohio) is for $8500. I was told that website is a pretty accurate indicator of value, but I have no personal knowledge of that. The one I'm looking at is actually listed at $5900 but he said he's go down to 4k because of the 3 pt. hitch problem. He says the loader hydraulics work great. He thought they were separate hydraulic systems, but I've been told by another person that they aren't, so I don't know for sure. I think that info would make a big difference too. It doesn't have a backhoe, but he said it can take one. I'd love to hear any other insights you (or anyone else) can offer.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

The tractor has a front engine mounted pump for the loader. Tractor House prices are normally dealer prices (high), but they do give you a relative value for a tractor.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks. So is the 3 pt. hitch on a separate pump then? Any thoughts on whether this would be an easy/cheap fix or not? Or about whether this is a good deal? Thanks again for the help.
Jim


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tractor repairs are rarely "cheap". Especially if you are using the dealer to make repairs. Depending upon what the problems are, figure on $1K to $2.5K. 

Is the clutch ok? PTO working? Tires in good condition? Leaks??


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes, all those things are in good shape.
Jim


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

If the pump is as he says under the seat (in the rear center housing) that's good because it means you most likely have independent pto. A new pump will run you about $600 plus a gasket and a couple of seals. Check ebay or Amazon for a 4600 pump.
But I wouldn't just start throwing parts at it. I would buy a cheap 3000+ psi pressure guage and do some checking. It might be the unloader valve under the lift cover, could be a faulty pressure relief valve in the pump. Could even be something as simple as the pressure line came loose from the pump or he wasn't smart enough to check the oil level. Those pumps generally are good for 10,000+ hours and rarelly give any trouble.
Depending on how the tractor looks, hours, paint, tires and if the loader works good and is not cracked up and rewelded $4K would be a good price here. 
The mechanicals would be the same as a 4600 for the pump, tranny (if it has a 6 or 8 sp), engine, etc. About the only real difference between a 420 and 4600 is the front end and steering is quite different. 420 should be a hard nose model. An I&T FO-41 repair manual for a 4600 is only about $25.


----------



## ljimcross (Feb 28, 2015)

That was tons of helpful information! Thanks. I am also grateful to everyone else who gave advice, and I'd love to hear any other advice that anyone else has to offer, even if it is just agreeing or disagreeing with any of the current posts.
Jim


----------

